# VERNORS



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi everyone- These are some vernors I found under a big pine tree-they were covered with pine needles - not hard to dig this time. KAREN


----------



## Chris777 (Jan 29, 2011)

I went to the antique shop yesturday and they had abunch of vernors but they all had horrible case wear and were 3 bucks a pop.
 Those vernors look like there in good condition just need a good washing.
 Nice finds.


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 29, 2011)

very nice finds. try alittle bar keepers friend and some gentle scrubbing and should clean up pretty good.


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Bubbasdad- thanks for the advise on cleaning them -now that it's cold here it's time to clean -can't wait till spring I found a new place to dig and I hate sitting here knowing there's goodies waiting for me to dig up.-Karen


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Chris - Thanks they are in really good shape I guess pine needles preserve lables better than dirt. I guess at three dollars a piece I will put them on my shelve and stare at them for awhile-Karen


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

sodanut ~

 Welcome to the forum. You've come to the right place to join the "bowl of other soda nuts."  Lol  []

 Great looking bottles. It's odd that such a variety of basically the same bottles were found in one place. Did you find them near an old house - along the highway - in the woods - or where?  

 I intended to share the coolest website with you that is the official home of the "Vernor's Collectors Club," but for some unexplainable reason it is not currently active. Either that or else they changed the name and web address. It used to show a ton of cool collectibles and a lot of other interesting stuff.

        If anyone is familiar with the site I am referring to, and has access to it, please share it with us.

                                                                  Thanks

                                                                 SPBOB


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi thanks for the welcome Sodapopbob- Yes I did find them all in one spot along tthe side of the river -maybe someone who loved Vernors would sit by the river having a cold drink during the summer  ? If you find the website again send it my way. I love this site and old bottles and soda's.Karen


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

P.S.  ~

 In case you are wondering about the dates on your bottles, and not sure how to date them, just look on the bottoms and there should be date codes embossed there. Look for double-digit numbers like ...

                                                              21 <(I)> 52

 Which in this case would be an Owens-Illinois bottle from 1952. Plus there may be other marks. But it's the double-digit ones like  49 - 52 - 60 - etc;  that will most likely be the dates they were made. 

 SPBOB


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 29, 2011)

i like the ones with the 1 calorie shoulder script


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

sodanut  ~

                In case you didn't catch it earlier, I may be the biggest "nut" in the bowl.  Lol  []

 Anyway ... I have given up trying to locate a new address for the Vernor's Club. All I keep finding is the old one, and it just flat doesn't work. Below is the main member's (Keith Wunderlich's) e-mail address (I think ?) if you or anyone else wants to contact them, give it a try.  Keith even wrote a complete book about Vernor's that can be found on Amazon.com.

 E-mail :    vernorsclub@yahoo.com. 

 SPBOB

 I found this photo on a side-link, and apparently is part of Keith's extensive collection. He has been collecting Vernor's for over thirty years. 

 See anything you recognize ... or like?  []


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the info on dating these looks like from the 50's -I also have one large one from 52' from another dig and one embossed Vernors from 38' that is from Detroit and it's a nice shade of green now-no label . Looks like this "nut" jumped in the bowl  -Karen


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like Keith has a nice collection of Vernors bottles -I don't have nearly that ! I do get a thrill when I dig any soda out of the ground once in awhile I get them whole []. -Thanks for the photo nice to know what else is out there waiting for me .I have a dig just waiting for the snow to go away-can't be soon enough-Karen


----------



## splante (Jan 29, 2011)

WELCOME  sodanut>
 I  think we all are getting spring fever, have some spots as soon as the snow melts here also.
  Vernors didnt know too much about them,but recently ran into a full case in original crate  if i recall they were mid fiftys. They wanted about $70.00 for all 24 bottles and crate. I liked the case but did not want to be stuck with 23 bottles, I would keep 1 and try to sell the others,anyway I passed on them because I did not know anything about them. Thinking of going Sunday and see if I can get a better price. Believe all bottles were from boston.


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> sodanut  ~
> 
> ...


 KILLER


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's my little family of Vernors bottles. I'm not really a Vernor's collector, but after finding the one on the left I bought the other two to go with it. The one I found was along old Route 66 near Oatman, Arizona. It's rocky desert along that stretch of highway and it still boggles me that the bottle was in a jumble of rocks and didn't have a nick on it. The glass is clouded though because of long exposure to the desert sun.

 SPBOB

 From left to right they date ... 1945 ~ 1964 ~ 1970 ... the 1945 is my favorite because of where it was found.


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome splante - sounds like you might want those Vernors[] That would be cool to have the crate to go with the bottle -I will have to go to the antique shop and look around too. Ya spring is just around the corner right- I have to keep thinking that- what kind of dig are you waiting for ? Do you know the year ? Hope you get lots of good bottles from it.-Karen


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

And here is a section of old Route 66 about a half mile from where I found the 1945 bottle. Rough and rocky country for a little ol' glass bottle to be thrown from a passing car 66 years ago, or any time for that matter.  []


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice Vernors they are in great shape- I've been to Oatman -Guess I missed that one []  it was too hot to walk around the desert -thanks for sharing the photo- always like to see bottles. I collect any soda for my shelve-the Vernors were all in one spot I couldn't pass them up -I needed them all !!


----------



## sodanut (Jan 29, 2011)

And it didn't hit a rock on the way down- amasing !


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> And here is a section of old Route 66 about a half mile from where I found the 1945 bottle. Rough and rocky country for a little ol' glass bottle to be thrown from a passing car 66 years ago, or any time for that matter.  []


 WOW!


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2011)

KNOXVILLE  TN. DETROIT,  BATTLE CREEK


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

It's hard for me to imagine that tens of thousands emigrants came up that highway loaded down with everything they owned during the depression of the 1930a. But I doubt they were tossing away any soda bottles. In fact, they were probably scrounging around looking for them. When the wind blows in the area, as it always does, I swear you can still hear Ma Joad saying ... "We just gotta get the family through."


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2011)

PIX


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

Mo pix ... not mine but I wish it were. I read somewhere today that the little guy is a Dwarf and not to be confused with an Elf or a Sprite or a Midget or a Goblin or a Gnome.  []   Plus there is a story behind why he wears a battle helment, but I can't recall now what it said. He looks like a Leprechaun to me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I think he was a Gnome. I found this on Wikipedia ... His name was "Woody" because of the wood barrels it was aged in. A Gnome and a Dwarf are the same thing in my book.  []

 "Vernors has consistently used the slogan "Deliciously Different" since its introduction. Other slogans associated with the brand have changed over the years. The labels formerly read "Aged 4 years in wood", which was changed some years ago to "Flavor aged in oak barrels", and in 1996 to "Barrel Aged, Bold Taste." The current slogan is "Barrel Aged 3 Years - Bold Taste." The apostrophe in the name "Vernor's" was dropped in the late 1950s. For a time in the mid-1980s Vernors used the slogan "It's what we drink around here" in its advertising campaigns. The gnome mascot, named "Woody", was used from the turn of the century until 1987, when it was dropped by A&W Brands in favor of new packaging,but had returned to the packaging by the 2000s."


----------



## madman (Jan 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Here's my little family of Vernors bottles. I'm not really a Vernor's collector, but after finding the one on the left I bought the other two to go with it. The one I found was along old Route 66 near Oatman, Arizona. It's rocky desert along that stretch of highway and it still boggles me that the bottle was in a jumble of rocks and didn't have a nick on it. The glass is clouded though because of long exposure to the desert sun.
> 
> ...


 BOB WHATS THE TOWN ON THE 45


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jan 30, 2011)

Madman  ~

 The acl wording is worn off pretty bad on the back and mostly unreadable. The only thing I can tell you is the base mark is   9 <(I)>  5.   For Owens-Illinois ~ Streator glass plant ~ 1945. I believe their home office was/is in Detroit, which is where the other two are from.

 Bob


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a Vernors somewhere around here that is not label , but has a lot of embossing on it . The only Vernors I have ever seen that was embossed . It is from Detroit Michigan if I remember right . Are those uncommon , or are there many of them floating around out there ?


----------



## splante (Jan 30, 2011)

hi sodanut
 in regards to some spots I will be checking.

 long slope behind some old historic houses from the 1700's

 dump area been finding bottles from the 30's to 50's

 another dump that I can only get to by canoe,exposed after 2010 floods, this spot can prove to be very good, never got a chance to dig it just some of the surface searching, cant wait to get back to this one.

 and yes if the vernors are mid 50's I will most likely buy the whole lot


----------



## sodanut (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi splante- Well I can see why you can't wait till spring to get to those digs- what fun- hope you get some great bottles out of them. I just have a dump that I've been digging over for a couple years-everytime I think I'm done I find another spot to hunt. I've gotten bottles anywhere from 1800's to 1980's a very big range. There was a huge farm there and a dump area close by and the tree company came thru in the 70's and buried everything -even cars and tractors. I have found bottles over a ten acre area with ponds and swamps. But as long as I can get out and dig I'm happy- I really have been bitten by the bottle bugs[]-Karen


----------



## sodanut (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi LC- I have one embossed Vernors from 38' and it's from Detroit so if I have one it must not be uncommom ! I dug mine out of a swamp.I was surprised to see an embossed one though.


----------



## sodanut (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Bob- Thanks for all the info- I'm getting educated on these-didn't know there was so much to look for-My 50' vernor's has the apostrophe on it and on the back says 'flavored aged 4 years in wood' and it was vernor's ginger ale co. grand rapids mich. Now the other one I have is 57'still has the apostrophe but on the back it says 'flavored aged 4 years in wood' and has James vernor's co.-Detroit Mich. on it- they both have the little Dwarf /Gnome guy. The one calorie ones actually lists the ingredients the back .-Karen


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 31, 2011)

Karen,
 What state are you in?
 Bill


----------



## madman (Jan 31, 2011)

LOOKING FOR A TOLEDO! HERES MINE


----------



## madman (Jan 31, 2011)

EARLY ACL FACE


----------



## madman (Jan 31, 2011)

1949 FACE


----------



## madman (Jan 31, 2011)

INFO   http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Vernors&action=edit


----------



## LC (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Karen , Mine was the first one I had ever came across . Bought a large truck load of soda bottles a few years back and it was one from that load , I assumed it was before the acls . I can remember when I was  a kid , my Mother simply loved Vernor's Ginger Ale . Like it pretty well myself once in a while . Wish soda pop was still bottled in glass bottles , seemed like it tasted so much better in glass .


----------



## splante (Feb 3, 2011)

passed on the case of 24 and crate for 70.00..
 ..wanted to offer the owner 50.00 but the shop said they only take offers and call the owner for items $100.00 or more...so I took my ball and went home...now Iam second guessing myself..the crate alone is most likely worth $30.00 and if I sold 20 of the bottles for $2.00 each I would be be into the crate and four bottles for $30.00....might of screwed myself? they have been in the shop for a few months and not easy to find so they are most likely still there////GO back????thinking of the ole saying "if you snooze you lose"


----------



## sodanut (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi druggisnut-I am from Northern Michigan-


----------



## looking4adig (Feb 11, 2011)

Nice thread on the Vernors. There was a tiime when you could not find a Vernors outside of Michigan.


----------



## dmagave (Feb 16, 2011)

i have one embossed "detroit's drink".i tried to find out when that slogan died out.i got into the club site once but then started hitting those dead ends spoken of.it came before they're "deliciously different" but i still had over a ten year gap to narrow down.now i can't find the darn thing,(i know u like pics!)anyone know?


----------



## madman (Feb 16, 2011)

DAVE THATS A GOOD QUESTION! IS THIS THE BOTTLE YOUR TALKING ABOUT???


----------



## madman (Feb 16, 2011)

ONE MORE


----------



## madman (Feb 16, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernors#Slogans


----------



## madman (Feb 16, 2011)

WELL IVE TRYED TO RESEARCH  DETROITS DRINK AND NO CIGAR, IM GUESSING LATE TEENS   YO SURFACE YOU OUT THERE????


----------



## squirtbob (Dec 10, 2012)

I purchased this embossed Vernor's Ginger Ale bottle and was wondering if anyone could help me date it? Hopefully the picture will provide what is needed but in case it is not clear, the bottle is heavily embossed with the name, then name with logo within a hexagon from Detroit Mich. Below that reads "Genuine only when crown cork has the above design -in Red-".  The bottom of the bottle contains the same information in the chest circle with the hexagon.  The back states that "This bottle contains 10 OZS.  Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 11, 2012)

squirtbob ~

 Check out this recent thread. I think the jury is still out on it but it might shed a little light on your queston(s).

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-547225/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#547225

 Bob


----------



## squirtbob (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks a million Bob. I knew you could point me in the right direction. SB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 11, 2012)

Your welcome ... even though I apparently don't know how to spell question(s) / queston(s) Or is it actually ... "tons of request" (Lol)

 Bob


----------

